# Live in Maid's husband



## Fillup MaGuinness (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me what the rules are on a live-in maid's husband also staying in the house. She would be on my sponsor and her husband employed by another company in Dubai.
Is this illegal if they have an attested marriage cert?

Thanks


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Should be fine. 

If they would be living with you, make sure that you see a copy of the marriage certificate and a copy of the husband's visa and passport.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm afraid it's illegal. 

Even though the husband is legally sponsored by someone else in Dubai, it's still illegal for him to live in your home because he's not on your sponsorship.

The simple fact of the matter is that people who fall under the "servant" category of sponsorships are treated to a different set of rules than a "professional" expat. 

The maid's husband is presumably a low-income labourer of a type, so his sponsor should be providing him with housing.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can't say I have heard that before, but if you are correct I bow to greater knowledge


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Interestingly enough, a similar topic was posted on another site yesterday.




Ogri750 said:


> Can't say I have heard that before, but if you are correct I bow to greater knowledge


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you are in a villa that is not in Greens/Meadows type area, it would be considered to be sharing. If it's an apartment, it shouldn't be a problem as sharing is allowed - he is, in essence, your guest. This is pretty typical of the wooliness of this part of the world I'm afraid....


----------

